# Got to love scam artists from Cameroon.



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

LMFAO how suspect is this CITES exportation paperwork LOL.










Anyone want this muppets address ? Maybe spam the **** out of him 

LOOOL

:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yes please


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

[email protected]

Name is Pascal Sammuel Lol Its in he's user id for his email address and name and he proper messed up by spelling he's name wrong on the CITES lol 

*MUPPET*


----------



## Sam74 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Birdshomeplace - Scammers!!!!*

I was trying to buy an Electus Parrot here in Switzerland. I found an ad on a local site, called the number and found out it was in Cameroon. The man wanted 100 euros for the bird and I should send the money per Western Union. I didn't want to send the money in advance so he proposed that I do the transfer and when the bird is here with me, I give him the transfer informations, so that he could take the money. And so did I. (lucky me, 'cause I still can cancel the transfer!).
On the first call, he asked me to send him by e-mail my home address for the delivery and the next airport near me.

Here are our e-mails:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 3:57 PM
Subject: Parrots


Hi,

My address is:

xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
Switzerland

The next airport is the Zurich International Airport.

I'll be waiting for the pictures.

Thanks a lot,

xxxxxxxx xxxxxx
----------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 4:39 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
thanks for the mail and welcome to birdshomeplace.
good we have the complete address,we are just going to do the booking of the flight now.
so that as soon as you pay for the birds we just pay for the flight and you will have all the details so as to be indoors to recieve the birds and sign all documents with our breeding home.
here are the pictures of the macaws we have and some brief details about this specie of parrots.

the flight from cameroon to swiss will take just 8-10 hours and we will deliver the birds toyour home directly from the airport.
so if you can do the payments now,you can have the birds by tomorrow morning.
the earliest flight for today will live by 11pm cameroon time.


The Macaw's are extremely intelligent and can be a very talented talker. This species have a strong personality and should be given a lot of attention and freedom. One should provide a large cage plus a stand or play area where a macaw can exercise. This species has a loud voice and can be quite vocal at times. Macaws are quite social and are very friendly with people,kids and other homepets. if socialized well at a young age.
An since all our babies are socialized at young age you will just have the best of them.
so please you will have to get back soon for the payment details.
all payments will be done to our breeding home financial secretary.

can we also have your contacts?

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.
------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 4:55 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
here are the pictures of the green winged macaw and the noble macaws.
below is the price list for all the macaws including the transportation and delivery fees to your home as well as thiercages.

Blue & Gold Macaw (Ara ararauna)- €250.00

Scarlet Macaw (Ara macao)- €400.00

Green-Winged Macaw (Ara chloroptera)- €300.00

Hahn's Macaw (Diopsittaca n. nobilis)- €100.00

Hyacinth Macaw- €450.00

Noble Macaw- (Diopsittaca n. cuamensis)- €150.00



so please get back soon.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
--------------------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
To: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 4:45 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi, Pascal

I'd like to have the Scarlet Macaw. What price can you make for me?
I'd need your bank account information to send the money (bank wire 
transfer).

Thanks a lot,

xxxxxxxxxxx

-----------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:07 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
thanks for the mail.
you will be making the payments to our financial secretary with the folowing address
you will have to send the money through western union or moner gram transfer services since they are fast and safe,this way we can pick up now and pay for the flight.

NAMES........................VIDZEM GHISLAIN
ADDRESS....................FINANCIAL SECRETARY BHP.
123 EMIA
COUNTRY....................CAMEROON
CITY.........................YAOUNDE
TEL.............................00237-9956-8091
TEST QUESTION..........TO WHO?
ANSWER.....................xxxxxxxxxxxx


SENDERS NAMES........????????????????
MTCN.........................????????????????

please after you dothe payments,you get back to me with all the transfer details and the MTCN control number.
this way wecan pay for the flight now and you have all the details of the flight and you will have to make sure you are home to recieve the scarlet baby.

my regards
manager birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
--------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
To: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 4:59 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

I think I look for another kind of parrot 'cause the scarlet is too 
expensive for me...

Thanks, Pascal

xxxxxxxxxx
----------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:18 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



Hi
please what doyou think you can offer for the scarlet?this is the best specie of parrot you can find in the world.
We will really love to give you one of these birds for wecan understand you really want the birds but you are not upto amount.

so please get back with a proposal of your price in euro €.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.
-----------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxx
To: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:13 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

I can't buy the scarlet baby 'cause, as I wrote befor, it's too expensive 
for me. What kind of parrots do you have for about 100 euros?

Thanks,

xxxxxxxxxx
---------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:23 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
what you can have for €120.00 now is the amazon or the noble/hans macaws.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
---------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
To: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:23 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

As I wrote, I can pay about 100 euros for one bird ('cause to send money 
costs about 45 euros here in Switzerland)... If it's too less for a macaw, 
you can tell me if it's enough for an electus or something like it...

Thanks,

xxxxxxxxx
--------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:27 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
please i have to get to the airport now todosome shippings to spain.
so please i will appreciate if you can give us a call.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.
----------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 5:29 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
€100.00 can be ok for the electus,noble/hans macaw and the amazon.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.
------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Friday, October 26, 2007 8:04 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots



hi
thanks for the mail and sorry i was not there to respond fast.
€100.00 will be ok for the following
electus
amazon
hans and noble macaws.

so since it is already late here,you will just have to do the payments tomorrow morning 
and as soon as you do the payments you just get back to us with the details so that we can pay for the firt available flight for tomorrow morning as we have made the booking already.

so please remember to get back with your choice from the three species given you.
please can we have your contact number?

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
--------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Saturday, October 27, 2007 9:50 AM
Subject: RE: Parrots


hi
good morning.
please we are just waiting for your response.
we need your contact number also.
my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
-------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
To: "pascal sammuel" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, October 27, 2007 3:51 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

We decided to have a male electus parrot. We're sending the money (100 
euros) per Western Union on Monday, ok?!
After that I'll send you the transfer details.

Thanks a lot,

xxxxxxxxxx
-----------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Sunday, October 28, 2007 2:43 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots


hi
thanks for the mail and happy sunday.
good we have your contact number all all your details and the flight has already been booked.
so we will just wait for your mail tomorrow after the payments with all the details.
my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.
------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Monday, October 29, 2007 9:18 AM
Subject: RE: Parrots


hi
good morning all is now set for the male electus to leave for your home today.
so please get back soon.
my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
----------------------------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
To: pascal sammuel 
Sent: Monday, October 29, 2007 1:34 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

I wanted to send the money today but I was warned by the Western Union. They said that they heard that your company doesn't send the birds after the payment. Because of this I'm not going to buy it with you.

Thanks anyway,

xxxxxxxxxxxx

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sam74 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Birdshomeplace - Scammers!!!*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Monday, October 29, 2007 4:26 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots


hi
thanks for the mail.
please there is some thing which we will like to know from you,what exactly did they tell you about this company?
we are just f'rom delivery the birds i told you the last time in spain.
there are all references available for you to check.
i mean i don't really know how to about you saying that we don't deliver after payments.
firstly,we where just helping you to get these birds for a 100 and since you are now accusing us to be what i don't think we will ever be,please go ahead and look for your birds else where or if you wish get back for all the references where they will testify for us.

there is also one think we will like to propsoe top you,
you can pay the money to our financial secretary and you keep all the transfer details and you will then release the details only after the delivery at your home.
this way you are sure to have the bird before payments are released.

Or again we can put you in contact with the airline through which we do all our transportation and delivery for to make all arrangements with them so that you are sure to have your bird with them.

But if you still think that we are such like they said at the western union office then please note that this is one of the best avian homes here in africa.

we will give you a call later

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699
-------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxx 
To: pascal sammuel 
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2007 3:25 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

I talked to my friend and he decided to buy the male electus with you. He's the one who's gonna send the money per Western Union and, as you said, when the bird is here, then we give you the transfer informations. He's going to send it today.
I apologize if you felt offended but you must understand us: we go to transfer the money and the man at the Western Union office says that he knows this name and that already happened that the person sent the money to him but didn't receive the bird! That made us really scared.
So, we'll be waiting for the electus and I'll give you the transfer informations from my friend as soon as the bird is here.

I thank you again for everything,

xxxxxxxxxxx

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2007 4:15 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots


hi
thanks for the mail.
as soon as you do the payments you lets us know so that we can carry on with the transportation and delivery of the bird to your home.
as soon as you inform us about the transfer we will just pay for the flight and you will have all the details so that uyou are indoors to recieve the bird where you will have to sign some documents with our companay after the delivery and where you will also give us all the transfer details.
please we will like you once more give us the complete home address.
my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon.-
---------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
To: pascal sammuel 
Sent: Wednesday, October 31, 2007 2:49 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots


Hi,

My friend already made the payment on his name (the bird is for him).
The delivery address is:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
Switzerland

Thanks,

xxxxxxxxxx
--------------------------------------------------------------

----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Wednesday, October 31, 2007 4:11 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots and flight details.


hi
thanks for the here is an except of the flight details from the airport so please you have to respect it and be in to recieve the bird tomorrow morning.
so please after the reception tomorrow you will the give the delivery agent all the transfer details for us to be able to pick up the money.
my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.

NSLMALEND INTERNATION AIRLINES CAMEROON.
FLIGHT NUMBER NYU785 -----------(this flight number doesn't exist!!!)-----------

FLIGHT DETAILS.

DEPARTING FROM CAMEROON TO DENMARK.

DEPARTING NSIMALEND INT.AIRPORT 
YAOUNDE,CAMEROON.
AIRLINE GLOBALPET TRANSPORT CAMEROON

DATE 31 OCTOBER 07

TIME 23:30 PM

TRANSIT. TRANSIT THROUGH CHALLE DE GAULLE 
FRANCE.
ARRIVAL CHALLE DE GUALLE INT. AIRPORT
PARIS,FRANCE.

DATE 31 OCTOBER 07

TIME 4:00AM

DEPARTING CHALLE DE GAULLE INT AIRPORT
PARIS,FRANCE

TIME 4:45AM

ARRIVAL ZURICH INTERNATION AIRPORT 
SWITZERLAND



HI MADAM HERE IS A COPY OF THE FLIGHT DETAILS FROM THE CAMEROON AIRLINES WITH A FLIGHT USING GLOBAL ANIMAL TRANSPORT SERVICES FOR THE DELIVERY OF A MALE PARROT TO YOUR HOME WITH THE FOLLOWING ADDRESS.


xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx
Switzerland
Tel







xxxxxxxxxxxxx



SO PLEASE YOU HAVE TO MAKE EVERY POSSIBLE MEANS TO FOLLOW THE PROGRAM FOR THEY ARE SOME DOCUMENTS TO SIGN AFTER THE DELIVERY TO CONFIRM RECEPTION.

WE WISH YOU THE BEST.

MANAGEMENT.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxx 
To: pascal sammuel 
Sent: Thursday, November 01, 2007 2:08 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots and flight details.


Hi,

It's already 14:00 in Switzerland. You said they would deliver the bird this morning but I'm still waiting.... What time is the bird supposed to be here by me?

Thanks,

xxxxxxxx

P.S.: I have the flight number but I don't have the telephone number from the airline...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------





I waited the whole day! Then I decided to call them again. He said that he was trying to contact me all the time, 'cause there was a problem on the airport: the bird needs an insurance for 300 euros and without that it can't leave the airport!!!!!!!!!!!! (hahahaha... Good joke!!!).
I tried to make him clear that that's not my problem. That's his problem, or from the transport company, anybody's problem, but not mine!!!!!
He said that the poor bird will stay in the airport as long as it takes until I pay the 300 euros (he tried to make me feel sorry for the bird!) and I said that for my part the parrot could live happily ever after on the airport from Paris 'cause I was not going to give him any money!!!!! I reminded him that, on our first call, he said that the 100 euros were for the parrot inclusive transport and documents!
He said the money would not be for him, but for the Cameroon Airlines! I insisted that I would not pay it, doesn't matter to who! 
He said I could call the Cameroon Airlines at the number 0023796247768 and they would explain me all. I was on my computer and googled this number while I was talking to him and found it on 3 ads:

AFRICAN GREY PARROTS FOR SALE, , Aguadilla, Yard Depot, For sale
us.anuncioo.com/.../for-sale/house-and-garden/puerto-rico/aguadilla/african-grey-parrots-for-sale-1026189

BABY CAPUCHIN MONKEYS FOR SALE - Animals/Pets : Other
www.saads.co.za/viewad.asp?id=50440334578100240

PARROTS FOR ADOPTION - Animals/Pets : Aviary / Birds
http://www.saads.co.za/view_print.as...39944140100240

As I confronted him with this saying that this number was not at all from the airlines but from some ads that I found on internet selling animals, he answered: You're are a funny person!!! And If you don't pay the 300 euros we go to the court!!!!! (hahahaha!!! Another good joke!!!)

I laughed and told him to do it!!!!! He didn't expect my reaction and tried to change the subject telling me to call the "Cameroon Airlines" on this number.

I was so curious about how they go ahead with the scam that I called them. First of all, the guy answered with a "Hello" (what doesn't happen in a big company). I asked if he was from the Cameroon Airlines and he said yes; I said that this is not the number from the Cameroon Airlines in Cameroon; then he said "actually we're the Global Animal Transport"; I asked "Global Animal Transport or Global Pet Transport?", he answered "Global Pet Transport"; as I said that I know that Global Pet Transport is a fake company, he fastly said "No, we're the Global Animal Transport"... (I had to hold myself to don't laugh)
I said "Ok, let's go to the point, what's the problem with the bird?". He told me what the other already said to me and that I should pay for the insurance so that the parrot would be able to continue its journey. I explained him that this is his problem, or maybe from the Birds Home Place but not mine! He said the 300 euros are refundable and that after the bird is by me, I would receive the money back. I told him "if it's refundable as you say, your company, or the other one, could pay for it and take it back after! Export documents are not my problem! The Queen of England would pay for it before I do!!!! EVERYBODY BUT ME!!!!! I don't trust them and because of it I'm not gonna send any money!". He said that I already trusted them when I sent the 100 euros and I could trust them again!!!! (hohohoho...) I said: "I didn't give them the 100 euros! They would need the number, the name and the password to take it from Western Union and I'm not gonna give it to them 'til the bird is here! I'm not that stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
So, he said I should talk to the breeder (Birds Home Place), and I said "I already talked to them and they said I should talk to you. I'm not going to call anybody anymore, if he wants he can send me an e-mail." He said he would talk to the breeder then.

So, I received 2 days later this e-mail:



----- Original Message ----- 
From: pascal sammuel 
To: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Saturday, November 03, 2007 12:51 PM
Subject: RE: Parrots and flight details.


hi
good day.sorry for i could not call nor mail you as we were experiencing some serious net work problems here in cameroon.
so what did the airport authorities --------(hahahahaha! 3rd. good joke)-------- told you for they called me yesterday informaing me thet the bird will be shipped back sinec i had not respected the last date they gave me.
so please all i want to know now is,are you ready to pay for the refundable insurance fee of the bird which is €300.00?
if you are not still sure about it you can still can the airport and you pay the money to them where they will stand as the middle person between us.
if not please you then inform us so that we can then know what to do.this bird has been there now for close to 4 days and we are billed for each day the bird is there. -----------(I wanted to answer: then pay yourself the fu** "insurance"... It's refundable you a**hole... It would be cheaper!!!)----------------------
so please get back soon.

my regards
manager
birdshomeplace
cameroon
00237-7490-9699.

------------------------------------------------------


----- Original Message ----- 
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
To: pascal sammuel 
Sent: Saturday, November 03, 2007 4:48 PM
Subject: Re: Parrots and flight details.


Hi,

You gave me a number (from Cameroon) saying that was from Cameroon Airlines, but the man on the other side of the line first said he was from the airlines, after he said he was from Global Animal Transport and then after he was from Global Pet Transport! After I talked to him, I tried to call the Cameroon Airlines on the airport Charles de Gaulle, but was too late and nobody answered the phone.
If the 300 euros are refundable, your company could pay it and receive it back after, as it happened because of a mistake of yours (or from the transport company). I don't know who is supposed to take care of all the documents for the export of an animal, but, for sure, not me (the buyer)!
The 100 euros for the bird will be on Western Union until Monday, after that we cancel the transfer.
Mail me to tell what you decided.

Regards,

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

-------------------------------------------------------------

I know that's a goddam scam but I'm waiting for the e-mail to see how it goes on... My money they will never see, as I will never see the bird!!!!
I reported the ad that I answered to the webmaster of epets.ch, where I found it and I hope I could help warning somebody!!!!

The scammer could not pick up the money, 'cause my friend did everything on his name (which the scammer has no idea) and in the way the Western Union said it would be safer. He already went there and took his money back.
Now we experienced this, we're gonna pay muuuuuch more attention on the ads in internet!
Bad experiences can also have a good side...

Greets,

Sam

FraudWatchers.Org - Cameroon Pet animal export scam


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

DONT TOUCH those with a barge pole. [email protected] they have tried it with me so i just wind them up lol they try and sound so geniune its funny. Just play along but never send the money, i even got one to "send" them out first and they told me i had to collect from Gatwick airport. But for some strange reason it got sent back to the sender. Then they demanded I pay them X amount of money i said Nope


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Goooooood afternoooon Sir! Your payment has been received with many many thanks.

The scams are funny ones and easy to pick, only if you're savvy to it. Too many people still get caught out. Rather than bombing his inbox, report them to here: Metropolitan Police Service - Fraud Alert

Or email: 
[email protected]


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

its a much more fancy CITES paper than the US Fish and Game ones i have here,bound to catch some one somewhere:whip:
regards gaz


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats one long message!


----------



## Sam74 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Got to love these guys*

They scam the scammers!!! I'ts so funny!!!! 

Scam Joke Page


----------

